# Installing a Tiny Tach



## BassNBob (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone have pic of them installing a Tiny Tach on a two cylinder outboard.or, can someone give a good instructional sheet. I have the instructions from T/T.


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2008)

I ended up only going around my spark plug wire once,any more than that and my readings would double.Must have been stray voltages somewhere?(rectifer maybe).Just ran the wire through a rubber gromet in the front of the motor,found a good ground and twisted(the red wire)around the spark plug wire.
If your talking about the display,I mounted mine right on the handle of the outboard,in the front.I'd take you a picture but it's pouring right now,maybe later.


----------



## MNHunter505 (May 19, 2013)

This is a good thread! I wanted to bring this back up and see if anyone else has good experience with Tiny Tachs before I buy one. (Their accuracy and installation)

Thanks.


----------



## shawnfish (May 19, 2013)

best readings ive got fluctuated 3-4 hundred rpm's so for me they are not very accurate. seen a bunch of youtube videos where they work good though...


----------



## JMichael (May 20, 2013)

I've been wondering about the quality of those generic tachs on ebay that look like TT's. Doesn't anyone have any experience with those and how well they work? I don't want a full time tach on my motor and spending the $50-60 that a TT would cost just to check the rpm once or twice is a bit much for me.


----------



## MNHunter505 (May 20, 2013)

Well if the tiny tachs have mixed reviews, I am certain the generic ones are even worse. Tiny Tachs come from a quality legitmate company. I think I will order one and post my results.


----------



## turbotodd (May 23, 2013)

Heres how I did mine. I bought mine from Yamaha (I work for the dealer and it was a leftover NOS item that I got at cost...no telling how long the battery will last). It is manufactured by Sendec. Hours when engine not running, RPM with engine running. The Tinytach brand ones update faster. Mine only updates every 2 seconds so if the RPM fluctuates much, it's hard to tell with that slow update speed. Normally it's not an issue as the only time I really look at it anyway is when I'm running flat out across the lake to check a prop; or when I need to know the hours until the next service. That little bracket fits the Yamaha F25 up to 2007 and the 2 stroke 25 twin carb/twin cylinder. I have another bracket made up but no tach on it (yet).


----------



## Whoopbass (May 24, 2013)

I bought a cheap $12 one off ebay last year. The rpm's were kinda all over the place but they would settle down after a bit but I never trusted it. Took the boat out recently and noticed only the hour meter was working.
Waste of money.


----------



## hipster dufus (May 26, 2013)

i have used 2 of them. my main use is to keep track of hours on my motors. one is on my 9.8 hp 4 stroke tohatsu, the other i use on my 30 hp efi 4 stroke tohatsu. start the wire wrap at the beginnining of the red wire. where it joins the black, 3 wraps, leave the long end loose. check it out. adjust wraps as necessary. then cut remainder of red wire off. i think they work great. i used it to break in my 30, kept track of rpm and hours/ minutes. the new ones are adjustable to firing sequence and have a resetable hr meter. total hrs and job hours. mine are just velcroed under the front of the motor. once the engine was broke in i really just use it for maint intervels. worth the money for peace of mind.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got mine installed...pretty happy with it. High quality. def recommend it.


----------

